# What was your first DVD?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I was just thinking, and it really wasn't to long ago the first DVD I bought, and the first DVD I watched.

First one I watched was the Matrix.
First one I bought was Jurassic Park 3.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The Mask & Twister. Both came out the same month DVD was first released and when I bought my first player.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The first dvds I bought were American Beauty and Gladiator. I watched Gladiator first.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

First DVD watched- Deep Impact
First DVD purchased- The Negotiator


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Stuart Little Widescreen


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Men in Black. Bought it at the same time as I bought the DVD player because it has lots of extra material.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

First DVD bought (actually received as a gift) - West Side Story
First DVD watched - Chicken Run
First DVD I actually bought - Perfect Storm


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My First DVD I believe was the origional Austin Powers.

That was one grovey movies baby! Yeah! It was shagadelic!


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

My first DVD was a Pioneer DV414.
Many years later, i've not yet rented my first DVD
i can't remember the first disk i purchased
The first DVD i watched was "Get Shorty". Our store had just received a shipment of Panasonic and Sony DVD players. The only disc we could play was a Panasonic demo disc. Customers wanted to see the real thing. My daughter and some other school teachers were going to Chicago for a long weekend in March. i asked her to stop at a Tower record store to pick up 3 titles. She returned home with 3 laser discs. She and the store clerk were sure i wanted laser and not DVD. Tower was very understanding and exchanged the discs via mail.
It's still one of my favorite movies.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Had learned that HBO Mini Series "From the Earth to the Moon" would not be released for several more months on VHS. At that moment realized that I had to jump to the DVD world to see it. So bought my first DVD player to watch my first bought DVD (Box Set) "From the Earth to the Moon".

Talk about which came first the chicken or the egg :grin:


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I got 5 free DVDs the day I bought my player. They were -

Blade
Austin Powers
Tomorrow Never Dies
Lethal Weapon 4
The Negotiator

I watched Blade first


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Blade


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I got Seven, Music of the Heart, Sophie's Choice, and 2 others as an intro to Columbia House.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I got Platoon with my DVD player, but the first one that I paid for was The Fifth Element.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

The first DVD I ever watched was Star Wars -- Episode I: The Phantom Menace. I was so impressed with the digital quality that I went out and bought it the next week. Once you go DVD, you'll never go back to VHS!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Ladyhawke


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Top Gun. My next will probably be Quigley Down Under. The sound of that gun going off is GREAT on a good audio system. I have a copy that I taped off my old C-band dish years ago and still enjoy this flick.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

My wife bought me T2 before I even had a player. Needless to say, I had one in the house within 30 days.


----------



## steve24 (Apr 26, 2002)

The Matrix. I bought it at the same time that i bought my first DVD player.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

In 1998, was Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

tHE sUPERMAN SPECIAL EDITION
THE MAGNIFICENT SEVEN
STAR TREK:TMP RE-EDITED BY ROBERT WISE


----------



## Silversurfer01973 (Jun 3, 2002)

Saving Private Ryan. Bought it the same day I bought my DVD player...


----------

